# [Cache] Deplacer un dossier hors du tmpfs

## sebB

Salut,

Actuellement le cache de mon dossier personnel est en tmpfs avec cette regle dans le fstab

```
tmpfs                   /home/seb/.cache        tmpfs   defaults        0 0
```

Jusqu'à présent pas de soucis.

Par contre j'ai installé cantata et il me colle le son cache dans .cache/cantata.

Donc à chaque redémarrage, la base de donné est purgée.

J'ai pas su trouver d'options dans le prog pour déplacer ce dossier ailleurs.

Actuellement, je m'en sort avec 2 scripts au démarrage et à l’arrêt qui me déplacent ce dossier et le replacent  mais j'aimerais faire un truc plus propre.

Je pensais faire une règle fstab ou un lien symbolique afin de monter ce dossier dans .cache2 mais je sèche.

Soit ça ne marche pas, soit le dossier est purgé à l’arrêt.

Il doit y avoir une solution évidente mais elle me saute pas aux yeux.

Merci

----------

## netfab

Salut,

Ton repertoire .cache/cantata, tu le déplaces ailleurs, et ensuite, il doit y avoir moyen de créer un lien symbolique à chaque démarrage en créant une règle tmpfiles.d, soit dans /etc/tmpfiles.d/ soit dans ~/.config/user-tmpfiles.d/

https://www.freedesktop.org/software/systemd/man/tmpfiles.d.html

Cela fonctionne aussi avec openrc.

----------

## sebB

Merci je ne connaissais tmpfiles.d

Par contre je me retrouve confronté à ce bug

Pour l'instant je crée juste un lien symbolique que je crée au démarrage.

----------

